# WTB Volt saddle?



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone ridin one? 
I'm currently using a Silverado and I like the fit where I sit, though a little more padding on the nose would be nice for unexpected bumps on climbs.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

call around to your LBS', WTB does a demo program that some shops buy into. great way to try B4 you buy. 

i have used several WTB saddles over the years, always liked the Speed V, i'd say go for it


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i used a volt breifly on a demo bike. i liked it a lot though i feel the shape is closer to a devo or rocket v.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

One came with my tallboy. It felt great at first then after a few hours in the saddle it was unbarable. I was wearing biking shorts and the saddle ate me up and chaffed me pretty bad. Never had a saddle do that to me before. I am 5'10 with a pretty narrow body frame and that saddle is pretty narrow so I would have thought it would work but didn't for me. 

I replaced it with a Pure V and am much happier. 

If you are a masochist I would be happy to sell you mine


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Also if you are looking for more padding on the nose the volt is not what you want. It's pretty rigid. Pure V on the other hand sounds more like what you are looking for.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedbackguys.
I really like 133-135 mm width saddles (I'm 5'6" 150# FWIW), which none of the above suggestions are. I briefly tried a Laser V, but found it too "couch like"/ bulky. Also I'm kinda leary of the pronounced whale tail design of some of the WTB offerings for obvious reasons in technical settings. The Volt looks subtle in it whaliness, which is why I like the Silvy too. But skinny version of the Devo might fit the bill. Lastly, I'm a bit of a weight weenie these days....

Suggestions for any other brands/models that might fit my shape/size/weight dimensions out there??
(ie 135mm width, 270+/-g, fairly flat/not domed side to side (like my Bonty)


edited target saddle weight- forgot how light my Silvy is at 200 or so :/


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

The Volt didn't work for me and I have read where it didn't work for others but I don't know their height and weight. If you want to try out the volt maybe consider a trade or something? PM me if you want to try it out.


----------



## 28/29 WIT (May 7, 2011)

I got one that came with my Tallboy that I have never ridden. Wanna trade something for it?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

mattnmtns said:


> Also if you are looking for more padding on the nose the volt is not what you want. It's pretty rigid...


So the Volt has less padding than the Silvy on the nose, AND is more rigid?
The Silvy is good in that there is some flex in it's thinly padded nose... 
It looks like the Pure at least has some droop to its nose, which looks helpful also...


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Not familiar with the Silverado so hard to compare. The Volt does have some padding in the nose a little less than the Pure V. I think the big difference for me is that the sides of the Volt are very stiff and are almost flush with the bars. The Pure V seems to have a little more give in that area. Also a bit wider and more padding in the tail. Hope that helps.


----------



## MrPedals (Dec 6, 2011)

WTB Volt is similar to old-school leather WTB rocket-v team with ti rails. The new Rocket-v is fuller and thicker, the Volt has a better shape than either. Instantly my favourite saddle.


----------

